# Free Texas Holdem available from MS Updates



## l_b_rex

Poker is at an all time high and microsft has made a move to add excitement to the Vista experience! Just go to windows update and select extras and you will find Hold'em.

Enjoy!


----------



## nickster_uk

Gonna move this to Comments and Annoucements...seems more suited there.


----------



## Lead3

Seems this is only available to Vista Ultimate users via ultimate extras.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Lead3 said:


> Seems this is only available to Vista Ultimate users via ultimate extras.



That's not fair.


----------



## Go The Power

Dam it, I want it but I dont want Vista...

I have just got the Hoyle Casino and I play it there


----------

